# How many am I going to have? Update, who was right. Photos



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Clementine is due in about 2 weeks. Any guesses on what she will have?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: How many am I going to have?*

 I say triplets :boy: :boy: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How many am I going to have?*

trips or quads..... :shocked: holy cow she is big.......


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: How many am I going to have?*

I had to chuckle when I saw the first pic! I'm thinking twins, but only because my does looked huge and had twins. Hopeing for an easy delivery and :girl: :girl: !


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: How many am I going to have?*

Holy goat berries she's HUGE!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many am I going to have?*

Definately twins, possibly triplets....but I also thot my nigi was gonna give me twins or trips and she had an almost 5 lb single doe!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: How many am I going to have?*

Quads! :girl: :boy: :boy: :girl: In that order!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: How many am I going to have?*

triplets- 2 does 1 buck.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many am I going to have?*

twins, :boy: :girl:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: How many am I going to have?*

Triplets or quads!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: How many am I going to have? Update, who was right.*

She had triplets, :girl: :girl: :boy: born today while no one was home. Can a goat feed all three or should we supplement with bottles?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: How many am I going to have? Update, who was right.*

Most goats can feed all three. Feel the babies bellies to see if they are full. Also, try milking her just to see if she still has milk, if she does then she has enough milk for them.

Congratulations on your new additions. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How many am I going to have? Update, who was right.*

I agree with RunAround.... :wink:

Congrats on the babies.... :leap:

Are you sure ......she didn't have a beach ball in there.?..LOL :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many am I going to have? Update, who was right.*

Ok so now you told us what she had (congrats :leap: ) now where is the kids???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How many am I going to have? Update, who was right.*

Oh yea..... :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: How many am I going to have? Update, who was right.*

Woohoo I was right on triplets- my buck/doe calculation was just slightly off

Now where are those pictures :greengrin:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: How many am I going to have? Update, who was right.*

Ask and you shall receive. The one withe the tan shoulders is the boy. The boy is Sonny and the girls are Layla and Corinne. We ran out of Adam Sandler movie titles for girls, so we went to character names from Big Daddy.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

How gorgeous!!  

Nigerians right? 

Congrats on :girl: :girl: :boy: !! :balloons: :stars: :balloons:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

The father is, he is TY and we think the mother is but we don't know her breeding for sure.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are so darn cute.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awwwe how cute! Congrats! Momma sure looks proud of herself.
I dont know why- but I was sure mom was an alpine from the first photo you posted- maybe she's an alpine/nd cross?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: Three BIG babies, too! Congrats they look fabulous!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually, one of the girls is alot smaller than her sister and the boy falls in the middle.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Bob!!

Those babies look all Nigie to me! And mom will have no problems feeding all three...they do learn to take turns,but do as was mentioned and make sure the little ones have full bellies.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, congrats on the new babies!!! And I guessed right-that was surprising. My mom had one of her yearling does kid today with twin does. This sure has been the year for twins. My 4 year old doe is the only one that has had triplets-all the other ones have been twins.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Ahhh...Congrats....sure are cute little buggers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are darling.....congrats... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww I love them!!!
LW


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cute little ones!!! Congrats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

ADORABLE


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations! Just gorgeous!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Cute for sure. Great momma there! :thumb:


----------

